
New “Shingled” Hard Drives Hold Terabytes for Pennies a Gig - riaface
http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/10/new-shingled-hard-drives-hold-terabytes-for-pennies-a-gig/
======
yeezul
I can't seem to see the benefits of this, considering a regular 4TB HDD seems
to go for ~$140-150[1].

I could understand if speeds were similar or prices or way lower compared to a
traditional HDD, but is it really worth the extra SATA connector you'd gain?

Besides, I'd personally take the risk of loosing 4TB at once instead of 8.

1\.
[http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=22-236-604](http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=22-236-604)

